# freestanding waterbottle?



## shiver (Jun 6, 2008)

I wondered if such a thing existed. I dont have rabbits but guinea pigs but when they are in their outside run my baby keeps pulling the water bottle off the side. Or does anyone have any great ideas to keep a bottle firmly in place 

Thankyou


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

There are bottles you can buy from pets at home that are anti drip and have wire wedged into the bottle to stop it moving. You have strong piggies!!!


----------



## shiver (Jun 6, 2008)

It's not my baby piggies it's my 18 month old son!! I think he wants to feed them


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

shiver said:


> It's not my baby piggies it's my 18 month old son!! I think he wants to feed them


ohhhh!! haha sorry  try a water bowl and a bottle so they have the bowl if the bottle doesnt stay put


----------



## shiver (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't think to use a bowl! lol


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

If the run has easy access why not fasten the bottle to the inside of the run


----------



## shiver (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm already doing that, but my son manages to squeeze his hand through the bars although he usually gets stuck. He just gets abit excited when they are in the run as they are abit high up for him in their indoor cage and although he can hear them he cant really see them. 

I will just have to keep a close eye when they are outside and try a bowl of water too, will be interesting to see what they make of that!

Thanks


----------

